# Labtech Webcam won't install - can anyone help please?[MOVED]



## Paolo Rossi (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi All,

I've recently decided to try Skype again so I wanted to re-install my Labtec webcam which I remember worked ok the last time it was installed.

No matter what I do it refuses to install. I've tried the original disc that came with the webcam, I've uninstalled programmes like Logitech which used video, I've downloaded the latest software from Labtec, I've uninstalled everything and re-installed everything but still nothing.

If I just plug the webcam in to a USB port the pc recognises it but after doing the usual install routine it tells me there may be a problem as it wasn't installed correctly.

I've reinstalled without my Avast and StopZilla running and still it won't install.

I'm sure you're going to tell me something really easy which I've missed but it's got me beaten right now.

Can anyone help me please?

I'm on a very stable pc running XP 32.

Many thanks,
Paolo


----------



## dasleyefox (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: Labtech Webcam won't install - can anyone help please?*

With it plugged in can you go to start--control panel--system--click on the hardware tab at the top then click on device manager. In device manager look to see if you see your webcam it might be under imaging device. See what has yellow exclamation marks--post back!


----------



## Paolo Rossi (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: Labtech Webcam won't install - can anyone help please?*

Hi and thanks for the reply.

Yes it is there under imaging devices and it has the yellow exclamation mark. I have tried several times to update the driver (can't rewind to a previous version as nothing is stored). I've tried uninstalling and reinstalling and several reboots but still nothing.

Still no joy.

Thanks.


----------



## dasleyefox (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: Labtech Webcam won't install - can anyone help please?*

You have tried updating the driver with the disk in and telling it to look on the disk for it? Also, have you put the disk in when at the desktop and run it what does it do?


----------



## Paolo Rossi (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: Labtech Webcam won't install - can anyone help please?*

Yes I have tried to update the drivers and given the location of the drivers but it still doesn't work even though it appears they are being loaded.

Not sure I understand the second part of your message but I have run the disk using the normal setup procedures several times without success.

During the setup when it asks me to plug in the webcam Windows finds it ok but the setup programme doesn't acknowledge it. I then get a Windows message saying the hardware has not installed correctly and I have to abort the setup as it can't do any more without finding the webcam.

Absolutely crazy!


----------



## Paolo Rossi (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: Labtech Webcam won't install - can anyone help please?*

Oh and I've tried running repair without success also.


----------



## Paolo Rossi (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: Labtech Webcam won't install - can anyone help please?*

When I try to update the driver I get the message,

"Cannot install this Hardware"

"The class installer has denied the request to install or upgrade this device"


----------



## dasleyefox (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: Labtech Webcam won't install - can anyone help please?*

Try loading up a couple of the Windows bundled drivers for imaging 
devices to initialize the imaging class installer. Then attempt to 
install your web camera. I have found this to work when installing 
scanners. I've never received the error when setting up a digital 
camera, but they are all imaging devices so hopefully this will work 
for you: 

1) Open the Windows Control Panel. 
2) Open "Scanners and Cameras". 
If you are on Windows XP your Control Panel may be in the browsing 
view, you will find "Scanners and Cameras" under the section 
"Printers and Other Hardware". 
3) Double-Click on "Add Device". 
4) Click "Next" on the Welcome to Scanners and Camera Setup Wizard. 

5) Under "Manufacturer" on the left side, scroll down, find and 
select "Xerox". 
6) Under "Model" on the right side, scroll down, find and select 
"Xerox Network Scanners" then click on "Next". 
7) Click on "Next" on the configuration instructions. 
Click on "Next" to accept the default name of the device. 
9) Click on "Finish" to finish loading the driver. 
10) From "Scanners and Cameras" double-click on "Add Device" again 
11) Leave the default selection then click on "Next". 
The default selection is normally Manufacturer = "Afga" and Model = 
"Afga ePhoto 1280 Digital Camera". 
12) Under "Available Ports" select "Automatic Port Detection" 
then click on "Next". 
13 Leave the name of the device default and just click on "Next". 
14) Now Click on "Finish" to finish loading the driver. 
15) Windows will now load the driver files for this imaging device. 
16) Double-Click on "Add Device" from within Scanners and Cameras 
again. 
17) Click on "Next" in the Welcome screen. 
1 Windows will now load the driver files for this imaging device. 
19) Reboot the computer then begin the camera installation from the CD 
that you received with your camera 

If this resolved your problem and you've verified that it works. You 
can go to "Scanners and Cameras" and right-click and delete the Afga 
Camera and the Xerox Network Scanner so you don't have those additional 
devices listed.


----------



## dasleyefox (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: Labtech Webcam won't install - can anyone help please?*

If you try my last post and it works for you, please when you come back go to the top of the page to your first post and click on thread tools and mark this post as solved to help others with the same or similar problem to find the fix--TY!


----------



## Paolo Rossi (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: Labtech Webcam won't install - can anyone help please?*

Hi and thanks again.

Tried everything you said and it still won't accept a driver which works.

I think this is taking up too much of my time (and yours for which I'm very grateful) so if I can't find a solution soon I'm just going to buy a new webcam.

Even the Labtec support appears useless in resolving this matter.

Thanks again.


----------



## Paolo Rossi (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: Labtech Webcam won't install - can anyone help please?*

Hi again,

Just saw on another site that Labtec no longer support this camera soI called Labtec UK for help and after quite a while they admitted they have no record of the webcam (Model V-UH13) and therefore cannot help.

So I'm just going to buy a new webcam and I guarantee it won't be a Labtec brand.

Thanks again for your help in trying it sort it out for me.

Cheers,
Paolo


----------

